# 10.6.7 colonnes affichage du début



## ironace (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

voilà je suis récemment passé à la version 10.6.7.
Je suis toujours en affichage par colonnes car j'ai énormément de dossiers.

Lorsque je suis dans un programme (n'importe lequel), l'affichage ne reste pas
dans le dernier dossier que j'ai visualisé. Il retourne systématiquement au premier
niveau. Connaissez-vous un moyen pour éviter cette perte de temps s'il vous plait ?

Merci.


----------

